# My cockatiel eats from my hand. Now what?



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

What should i do next? He comes on his own and he's eating it but he's cautious while doing it. 

What's the next step to make him to step up? Something that will not scare him a lot. I don't want him to be scared of my hand again.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

If he's still nervous about it, stay on him eating from your hand until he does it confidently


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> If he's still nervous about it, stay on him eating from your hand until he does it confidently


Will do that. But what after he's comfortable, what do I do?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

When he's comfortable, try asking him to step up. Maybe on your hand, maybe on a perch. Whatever he is comfortable with at the time. If he likes the perch more at first, from there wean him off of that to your hand. Cup the seeds in your hand and put your hand/perch in the way. Get him eating from your hand and slowly inch it closer away so he has to stretch a bit for it. Then go for the perch/hand so he has to go on it to get the seeds


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> When he's comfortable, try asking him to step up. Maybe on your hand, maybe on a perch. Whatever he is comfortable with at the time. If he likes the perch more at first, from there wean him off of that to your hand. Cup the seeds in your hand and put your hand/perch in the way. Get him eating from your hand and slowly inch it closer away so he has to stretch a bit for it. Then go for the perch/hand so he has to go on it to get the seeds


When will i know he's comfortable? When i'm moving the chair in order to sit and feed him millet, he comes on his own and eats. He will get away sometimes if he hears birds sing outside the house.

And how should i make him step up after he's comfortable? Do i move my hand while he eats the millet or hold it in a way that he must step on my hand to eat it?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Watch the body language. His feathers won't be flat. His crest will be relaxed or raised slightly (curious). He won't move slowly and will come up on his own will


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

CaliTiels said:


> Watch the body language. His feathers won't be flat. His crest will be relaxed or raised slightly (curious). He won't move slowly and will come up on his own will


Can you post a picture of a cockatiel with flat feathers? His feathers when eating are a little raised but some parts of his body are flat. 

His crest is always down (meaning his fine). He comes slowly on his own.


----------

